
Astrocyte molecular signatures in Huntington’s disease - bookofjoe
https://stm.sciencemag.org/content/11/514/eaaw8546
======
dmix
Astrocytes on Wikipedia:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrocyte](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrocyte)

They are glial cells in the brain and spinal cord.

